
Check Your Biographic Privilege - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/08/check-your-biographic-privilege/
======
dusted
An interesting angle, I've not thought on it like that before.

For myself, I hide my lack of formal education behind something akin to
"digital idiot".

